# July 23 - Once A Ranger



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, I now will don my geek helmet:

On July 23rd, there will be an episode of the current Power Rangers Operation Overdrive celebrating the 15th anniversary of Rangers here in the US (has it been that long?).

As you know, after season 3 or 4, each season has a totally different cast and different plot or theme.  In this two part episode, they will mix actors and characters from 5 very different and far apart episodes to battle the son of Rita Repulsa and Lord Zedd (who incidentally were purified and made good after the death of Zordon around season 6 or so).

Here is the link:
http://www.morphinheroes.tk/

It is still a dorky weakness of mine, but I love Rangers.

AoG


----------



## Christina05 (Jun 24, 2007)

I love the Power Rangers. Your not alone on this one.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 25, 2007)

Rep point coming your way, buddy!
;-)

Not this season, but last season's Mystic Force was incredible.  It mixed Power Rangers, Harry Potter, and Lord of the Rings.  It was so wierd that it worked.
It was done in a serious vane, but the Rangers had to learn spells, ride brooms, and deal with creatures like golblins and fairies.  The group of actors was a good mix and the show turned into a lot of fun.

(remove geek helmet now)

AoG


----------



## Blindside (Jun 25, 2007)

*blinks*

Y'all are above eleven right?

Yikes.


----------

